# Laptop festplatte in PC einbauen?



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo, mein vater braucht seinen laptop nicht mehr und ich brauche mehr speicher. Kann ich seine laptop festplatte in meinen pc einbauen?
Gibt es irgendwas spezielles zu beachten?
Wie baue ich die festplatte aus dem laptop am besten aus?

Danke schonmal und ein frohes neues Jahr 

MFG Rapolution


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Januar 2013)

Ja, das ist kein Problem.


> Gibt es irgendwas spezielles zu beachten?


Nein. Höchstens das du die HDD Formatieren solltest, weil wahrscheinlich noch Win darauf installiert ist.


> Wie baue ich die festplatte aus dem laptop am besten aus?


Das Handbuch erklärt wie das geht, sind wahrscheinlich nur ein paar schrauben zu lösen am Boden.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

Okay und wie ist das mit den anschlüssen? passen die auch? und wie kann ich die ganze fp resetten? also alles runter löschen?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Januar 2013)

> nd wie kann ich die ganze fp resetten? also alles runter löschen?


Formatieren ist die Lösung. (unter Datenträgerverwaltung)


> Okay und wie ist das mit den anschlüssen?


Ja, ich weiß aber nicht welche Anschlüsse (Sata, Ide) die HDD hat, und welche dein Mainboard hat.
Aber wahrscheinlich hat die HDD und das Mainboard Sata2, ist am verbreitesten.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

Okay dann werde ich das morgen (oder eher heute) mal ausprobieren.

Danke für die schnelle und gute Antwort. Fals weitere fragen aufkommen, schreibe ich hier weiter rein 

Ich wünsche dir ein frohes neues Jahr 

MFG Rapolution


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Januar 2013)

Wenn die HDD noch im Laptop eingebaut ist und darauf ein Betriebssystem installiert ist, kannst die HDD auslesen und erfahren welche es ist und was für einen Anschluss sie hat. (Windows : Gerätemanager-Laufwerke)
Und um dein Mainboard Modell heraus zu finden, benutze einfach das Programm CPU-Z, und siehe die Details bei der Herstellerseite.
Dann kannst du schon vorher genau erfahren wie die Sachlage ist, und eventuell planen aufzurüsten, falls nötig, zb mit Controllerkarte.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

Okay, also ich gucke beim Geräte manager bei laufwerke nach und da steht jetzt meine festplatte (WDC WD 1600JB-00GVA0 ATA Device), woher weiss ich jetzt welchen anschluss die hat?

Mein Mainboard kenne ich auswendig, das vom laptop aber nicht, da werde ich das mit cpu-z morgen mal ausprobieren.
Was genau sind cotrollerkarten und wie teuer sind die ca.?


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Januar 2013)

Indem du sie bei Google eingibst    Demnach hat sie noch IDE.  Passt das auf dein Mainboard?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Januar 2013)

> Was genau sind cotrollerkarten und wie teuer sind die ca.?


Sind Karten, bei denen Anschlüsse inbegriffen sind welche man haben möchte, zb welche mit Sata3 oder sonstige.


> meine festplatte (WDC WD 1600JB-00GVA0


Das ist eine IDE Festplatte, also sehr langsam und wahrscheinlich schon recht alt.

Ich rate davon ab die HDD einzubauen, 
höchstens als Externe Datenplatte wo temporär nur unwichtige Daten gespeichert werden.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

Ja das ist ja die festplatte, die ich zurzeit benutze, mein mainboard ist das m4a785td v-evo    ASUS - Mainboards- ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO

Aber mein vater meint, das man die festplatte nich in einen pc einbauen kann, weil die im laptop ja andere anschlüsse haben und daher nicht am pc passen.

Ich hätte noch eine frage (ich weiss aber nicht ob du dich damit auskennst): Kann ich den Arbeitsspeicher aus dem Laptop auch im PC einbauen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4860389 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine IDE Festplatte, also sehr langsam und wahrscheinlich schon recht alt.
> 
> Ich rate davon ab die HDD einzubauen,
> höchstens als Externe Datenplatte wo temporär nur unwichtige Daten gespeichert werden.


 

Joa also die festplatte ist bei mir eingebaut und das schon seit ca. 11 jahren. Deswegen ist die auch so klein, das ist meine einzige festplatte, deswegen möchte ich ja eine 2te einbauen. Weil 160 gb sind mir echt viel zu wenig


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Januar 2013)

> Kann ich den Arbeitsspeicher aus dem Laptop auch im PC einbauen?


Hundertprozentiges NEIN !
Das sind komplett andere Anschlüsse bzw Formfaktor.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

Arbeitsspeicher für Notebooks werden quer in den Slot hineingeschoben, sind deutlich kürzer und passen also nicht. Also kannst du das vergessen.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

Okay habe ich mir eh irgendwie schon gedacht, aber nen versuch wars ja wert  Das wichtigerere ist bei mir eh die festplatte, hoffentlich funktioniert das


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Januar 2013)

Dein Mainboard hat Sata2 und IDE, also wird es zu 99,99% funktionieren.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

und da ist wirklich nichts zu beachten beim ausbau und einbau der festplatte? ich hatte bisher noch nie in nen laptop hineingeschaut und daher bin ich bisschen skeptisch


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Januar 2013)

Rapolution schrieb:


> und da ist wirklich nichts zu beachten beim ausbau und einbau der festplatte? ich hatte bisher noch nie in nen laptop hineingeschaut und daher bin ich bisschen skeptisch


 
Nein, das sind genormte Standards.

Zum RAM:  Es wird nicht gehen,  aber es seie noch anzumerken, dass es einige wenige Desktop-Boards gibt, die Notebook-Ram-Sockel haben ...  Für extrem kompakte Bauweisen soweit ich weiß.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Januar 2013)

Wenn du nicht gerade mit einem Vorschlaghammer arbeitest, und komplett kein Feingefühl hast, wird es klappen.
Am besten im Handbuch schlau machen (falls du es nicht mehr hast, gibt es dies auch bei der Herstellerseite zum Donwload.), dort steht normalerweise immer alles darin.


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

wo kann ich nachgucken ob ich son board habe? wie erkenne ich das, wenn ich mein board sehe? danke schonmal


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4860411 schrieb:
			
		

> (falls du es nicht mehr hast, gibt es dies auch bei der Herstellerseite zum Donwload.), dort steht normalerweise immer alles darin.


 
Hmm, ja handbuch ist nicht mehr vorhanden und ähhm was genau soll ich im handbuch nach blättern? Wie ich nen laptop auf mache, weiss ich, meinste das ausbauen der festplatte?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Januar 2013)

> wo kann ich nachgucken ob ich son board habe?


Hast du nicht.


----------



## TempestX1 (1. Januar 2013)

Braucht er nicht noch ggf. einen 2,5 Zoll auf 3,5 Zoll Halterung?


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

@ΔΣΛ  Danke für die antwort, erspart mir viel zeit
@TempestX1 Gut das mich hier jetzt noch einer verunsichert  Aber zumglück fragt wer, nicht das ich dann morgen ratlos davor stehe...


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. Januar 2013)

Das Notebook lässt sich i.d.R. auf der Unterseite öffnen. Meistens 2-4 Kreuzschlitzschrauben. Dann kannst du die Plastikabdeckung abnehmen (sollte auch durch ein Festplattensymbol gekennzeichnet sein). Darunter befindet sich die HDD. Diese einfach rausziehen.

Dann brauchst du noch für den Einsatz im PC einen freien SATA-Stecker auf dem Motherboard sowie ein SATA Kabel


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Januar 2013)

Welches Gehäuse hast du ?


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du noch für den Einsatz im PC einen freien SATA-Stecker auf dem Motherboard sowie ein SATA Kabel


 
SATA-Stecker meinste ja nur den Anschluss auf dem Motherboard oder? und wo muss ich das SATA-Kabel anschließen und ist das bei der festplatte im laptop schon dabei oder muss ich ein neues kaufen?


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4860423 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Gehäuse hast du ?


 
Öhhm.... Ein sehr altes eckiges  spaß, is halt auch so 10 jahre oder älter schon, hat kein lan anschluss aber usb 2.0, viel mehr kann ich dazu jetzt nicht sagen, ausser du sagst mir, wo ich ablesen kann, welches gehäuse ich habe.


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. Januar 2013)

Ich denke du wirst ein SATA-Kabel brauchen. In Notebooks sind nie welche dabei; das Notebook hat einen fest verbauten Kombistecker aufgrund von Platzmangel.
Da du wahrscheinlich kein SATA-Kabel im PC rumhängen hast, bräuchtest du evtl eins. Je nach PC-Netzteil brauchst du dann auch noch einen Molex-auf-SATA-Stromstecker.

SATA-Datenkabel kommt in die HDD und aufs Motherboard; SATA-Stromkabel kriegste wie gesagt direkt übers Netzteil oder über den Adapter.

Je nach Gehäuse brauchst du einen Einbaukäfig 2.5" auf 3.5" zur Montage der HDD im Gehäuse. Reinkleben oder im Boden ablegen geht notfalls auch, wenn du keinen 2.5"-Montageplatz hast.

Edit// mach am besten mal Bilder von 1.) der Unterseite des Notebooks und 2.) vom Innenleben des PCs  Dann können wir dir schnell und präzise helfen und brauchen nicht spekulieren was du hast/nicht hast!


----------



## TempestX1 (1. Januar 2013)

Da musst das Gehäuse aufschrauben und die Kabel angucken. 
IDE = breite Kabel meist ein graues breites Band. SATA = kleine Stecker und dünneres Kabel. Such am besten über Google Bilder raus und vergleiche die mit deinen.


----------



## Stryke7 (1. Januar 2013)

Ohman, wie kompliziert kann man es eigentlich machen, eine blöde Festplatte umziehen zu lassen ?!


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ohman, wie kompliziert kann man es eigentlich machen, eine blöde Festplatte umziehen zu lassen ?!


 
Naja ich brauche umbedingt eine neue festplatte, weil meine schon ca. 11 jahre alt und nur 160 gb groß ist... das reicht für wenige dateien und spiele nur


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

xSunshin3x schrieb:


> 1. Ich denke du wirst ein SATA-Kabel brauchen.
> 2. Je nach PC-Netzteil brauchst du dann auch noch einen Molex-auf-SATA-Stromstecker.
> 3. Je nach Gehäuse brauchst du einen Einbaukäfig 2.5" auf 3.5" zur Montage der HDD im Gehäuse.



Also 1. Welche kabel größe? es gibt da ja verschiedene größen etc.


----------



## Jimini (1. Januar 2013)

Am sinnvollsten ist es, du holst dir eine ganz normale neue Festplatte mit SATA-Anschluss. Diese ist größer, schneller und zuverlässiger. Zudem sparst du dir dann das Herumhantieren mit irgendwelchen Adaptern, die ja auch nochmal Geld kosten. 1TB bekommst du schon für rund 50 €, das lohnt sich weitaus mehr als jetzt eine 2,5"-Festplatte umziehen zu lassen, die vielleicht in einem Jahr dann den Geist aufgibt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Januar 2013)

Es gibt nur verschiedene Längen, ein SATA-Kabel bleibt ein SATA Kabel.
Zum Beispiel: Festplattenkabel mit Anschlusstyp: SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Da es aber eine IDE HDD ist, brauchst du so etwas: Revoltec IDE-Kabel 0.6m, Air Flow (versch. Farben) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rapolution (1. Januar 2013)

Jimini schrieb:


> 1TB bekommst du schon für rund 50€



Also beim elktronikfachhändler (Expert) hat 1 TB 90 oder 100€ gekostet


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Januar 2013)

Guckst du 
SATA 3.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## xSunshin3x (1. Januar 2013)

ich888 schrieb:


> Da es aber eine IDE HDD ist, brauchst du so etwas: Revoltec IDE-Kabel 0.6m, Air Flow (versch. Farben) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Seine derzeitige HDD ist eine mit IDE-Anschluss. Die vom Notebook müsste aber SATA haben.


----------

